# I won't bug you no more.



## MarX

Hola!

Which one is the best way to say it?

a) Ja no et moleste.

b) No et molestaré més.

c) No et vaig a molestar més.

Are there better options?

Gràcies!


MarX


----------



## Namarne

MarX said:


> b) No et molestaré més.


Per a mi aquesta. (La c sona força estranya en català, sembla una traducció del castellà.) 
D'altres: 
_No tornaré a molestar-te. 
Ja no et molestaré. _


----------



## panjabigator

Namarne said:


> Per a mi aquesta. (La c sona força estranya en català, sembla una traducció del castellà.)
> D'altres:
> _No tornaré a molestar-te.
> Ja no et molestaré. _



Coincideixo amb en Namarne.  Jo diria "ja no et molestaré".

Bona nit, des d'ací.


----------



## dialecte

o ja no et faré més nosa/ deixaré de fer-te nosa


----------



## Sothus

"I won't bug you anymore" és alguna expressió col·loquial/vulgar?

Perquè si ho és (m'ho sona), potser seria millor "Ja no et tocaré més els collons" o "No et tocaré més els nassos" (menys forta).


----------



## panjabigator

Sothus said:


> "I won't bug you anymore" és alguna expressió col·loquial/vulgar?
> 
> Perquè si ho és (m'ho sona), potser seria millor "Ja no et tocaré més els collons" o "No et tocaré més els nassos" (menys forta).



Diria que en anglès no és pas de vulgar sinò molt col·loquial.  No és gaire forta - és una expressió que puc fer servir amb tothom.

Ho que dius de collons em sembla molt forta en anglès, encara que sé bé que a Catalunya hi fa servir molt aquesta paraula


----------



## belén

He obert un fil nou per la pregunta "fer-se nosa"
Salutacions,
Belén


----------



## MarX

Moltes gràcies a tothom!


----------



## Demurral

panjabigator said:


> Diria que en anglès no n' és pas, de vulgar, sinó molt col·loquial.  No és gaire forta - és una expressió que puc fer servir amb tothom.
> 
> El que dius de collons em sembla molt fort- en anglès, encara que sé bé que a Catalunya es fa servir molt aquesta paraula



No tant home, no tant!! Menys en català que en castellà!! ^^


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies a Belén per haure obert un altre fil.

I gràcies a Demurral per la teva aportació i per les correccions Sempre les necessito.


----------

